# Installation 2wire router



## dogagility (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi,

I just bought a 2wire router from a third party company. It was advertised as being user friendly and easy to install, no IT knowledge necessary. It came with no installation CD which the directions for installation call for. Is this a legitimate product? I downloaded some drivers but I'm not sure what I'm doing. Can you help, please?


----------



## CoolHandJoe (Jan 1, 2007)

If the installation instructions call for a CD and you bought the product new I'd take it back and get them to provide you with the CD in one way or another. Either they give you the CD or they give you another router with a CD in the box. However, if for some reason you can't get the CD we can probably help you setup the router without using the CD.

Joe


----------



## dogagility (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for your reply. Against my better judgement I bought it from an internet company (Coolera) and they said they do not provide a cd but the instructions they point you to call for one. Can you help me without? 

I have hooked it up but don't I need to install drivers for it? I don't see it under Network devices on my computer but the network light is green. The DSL link light is either off ot red though.

I have been able to connect to the Homeportal thru 2wire and have gone thru the setup but then the line testing comes back with an error. Is this all familiar? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## CoolHandJoe (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes, the instructions are not friendly if you don't install their software but it should still be possible to set it up. Can you tell me the model number of your 2wire router? Also, is your physical network setup like the instructions tell you to set it up?

Joe


----------



## dogagility (Jan 11, 2007)

It's a 2Wire 1800HG gateway


----------



## CoolHandJoe (Jan 1, 2007)

Try the instructions here --> http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/remark,9691446~mode=flat#9691461

Joe


----------



## dogagility (Jan 11, 2007)

I have done that but when I do a line test it fails. The other thing i don't understand is why I don't see this device. don't i need drivers for this? haven't found any to install yet. if it's ethernet does it matter? i have found the usb drivers but i'm not connecting that way. thanks for all your help though!


----------



## dogagility (Jan 11, 2007)

Okay, I hook it up and run the setup wizard and this is the message I get:

Your HomePortal 1800HG is unable to detect a DSL signal. (and the red light is on)

The line is fine because I then reconnect everything to the way it was and it works. My provider is no help either.


----------



## CoolHandJoe (Jan 1, 2007)

You don't need a driver to connect to a router using an ethernet cable. What do you mean when you say "when I do a cable test it fails"? How do you do the cable test and which cable or connection does it test?

Joe


----------



## CoolHandJoe (Jan 1, 2007)

dogagility said:


> Okay, I hook it up and run the setup wizard and this is the message I get:
> 
> Your HomePortal 1800HG is unable to detect a DSL signal. (and the red light is on)
> 
> The line is fine because I then reconnect everything to the way it was and it works. My provider is no help either.


Ok, that suggests that something has to be setup on the DSL modem before you can connect to your internet provider.

Joe


----------



## dogagility (Jan 11, 2007)

part of the homeportal setup is it tests the line... here's the message

Our HomePortal 1800HG was unable to detect a DSL signal on the telephone line plugged into its DSL port. Check these common problems:

* If this is new DSL service, verify that your DSL service has actually been turned on.

* Verify the HomePortal 1800HG has been connected to telephone wall jack that has DSL service.

* Check that the cable with DSL is plugged into the DSL port on the HomePortal 1800HG.

Once you have corrected the problem, click RETRY to try the connection process again.HomePortal 1800HG


----------



## dogagility (Jan 11, 2007)

i did talk to the dsl provider and they couldn't help. they sell a do sell a very similar product which is why i bought this one that they say is "pre-configured" to work.

http://www.qwest.com/residential/internet/hnetworkbacker/networkmodem.html

i think i should be able to configure this one!


----------



## dogagility (Jan 11, 2007)

here's the setup keys.
http://www.2wire.com/?p=268

could i be using the wrong one?


----------



## CoolHandJoe (Jan 1, 2007)

A DSL light that is off means "No broadband signal is present. The HomePortal is not plugged into a power outlet, or it is not physically connected to your broadband service." and a solid red DSL light means "The HomePortal has not detected a broadband signal.". Anything else is just guessing. This gateway seems to be very proprietary so regular router troubleshooting steps are not possible. However, once you've made sure that everything is connected properly (I'd make sure all the filters are in the right place) and you've gone through the steps as recommended by the manufacturer then there isn't much else you can do especially if your DSL provider doesn't support the gateway. I can't think of anything else to try, sorry.
Maybe someone else on the forum can help you.

Joe


----------



## CoolHandJoe (Jan 1, 2007)

dogagility said:


> here's the setup keys.
> http://www.2wire.com/?p=268
> 
> could i be using the wrong one?


The keys look like they're ISP specific, what's your ISP? Also, do you use PPPoE?

Joe


----------



## extrados (Jun 21, 2006)

If a different DSL modem syncs to your DSL line and the 2Wire does not, there's only a couple different things that can be going on:

- Your line is using a spec that the 2Wire does not support (most likely-- the 1800HG should support the G.DMT, G.lite, etc. ADSL standards, but may need a firmware upgrade for ADSL2 support -- see http://2wire.com/?p=106 )
- You have a marginal line that your current DSL modem deals with better (possible)
- The 2Wire you received from Coolera is defective and will not sync to any DSL line (possible)

I'd suggest you check in your current modem or with Qwest to see if you are on an ADSL2/ADSL2+ line. The 2700HG-D in the link is a newer hardware model as well as having newer firmware which supports ADSL2/ADSL2+. If you are on an ADSL2 line and want to see if a firmware upgrade will resolve the issue, email [email protected] , explain the issue (1800HG on ADSL2 line), and ask for an updated firmware.

Hope this helps,
extrados


----------

